# need some help on some mt.dew acls



## grime5 (Feb 24, 2010)

i came across these mt.dew bottles with names on them. i cant log onto the dew site. can someone tell me if any of these are hard to find names.im sure there not if i have them
 filled by  roger and roger
 bottled by gil and bonnie
 filled by rick and merriessa
 filled by johnny and bernice
 filled by gene and doris
 filled by stan and claire
 filled by nancy jane issacks
 filled by jed and myrtle
 filled by alvin and red
 filled by cathy hughes
 bottled by j.w. and orval
 filled by beulah adams
 filled by stan and the boys
 filled by pete and jerry
 bottled by ed and gene
 filled by ed and gene
 filled by jack bailey
 bottled by maw and paw
 filled by maw and paw
 hopefully someone can give me a value on some of them.
 thanks in advance   greg


----------



## ncbred (Feb 24, 2010)

The MAW & PAW is the best one.  Not sure what they list as in the Mountain Dew guide but Ayers guide has that one at $25.  All the others are $15-$20.  Hard to tell what someone will pay for them though.  I see common names go over that $15-$20 mark often on Ebay.


----------



## grime5 (Feb 26, 2010)

thanks for the help.i had never heard of some of the others and thought they could have been better names. thanks greg


----------



## alicehollis37 (Mar 2, 2010)

what kind of mtn dew bottles have the names on them like this


----------



## ncbred (Mar 2, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: alicehollis37
> 
> what kind of mtn dew bottles have the names on them like this


 
 They were the old hillbilly bottles from the 60's.


----------



## carling (Mar 5, 2010)

ncbred,

 I have one that says "Bottled By Toots".  Is that a common one?

 Thanks in advance for the info.

 Rick


----------



## TJSJHART (Mar 6, 2010)

is this the mun. dew site you spoke of?


----------



## TJSJHART (Mar 6, 2010)

i'm going to try this one more time... www.mountaindewbottles.com


----------



## Photon440 (Mar 6, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  ncbred
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I broke those bottles.  Hundreds of cases of them, when I worked in a bottling plant in 1974.  They were switching over to paper labels so into the bin these went, each bottle broken to prevent someone from returning them again for the refund.  Same with Schweppes, Crush and Hires bottles.

 -=Photon=-


----------



## ncbred (Mar 6, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: carling
> 
> ncbred,
> 
> ...


 
 $25 in the Ayers guide


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 10, 2010)

Grime5 ~

 Try contacting Wayne C. Burgess via the e-mail address below to request the complete Mt. Dew list. This is the only way I know of to get it. Part of the reason may be because it contains 600 pages. I have it but cannot copy/paste a direct link to it.

 Good Luck,

 SODAPOPBOB

                                             mtdew@mountaindewbottles.com;


----------



## ncbred (Mar 10, 2010)

I bought my father the Mountain Dew Bottle Book for Christmas.  Yeah, its about 3" thick.  Has a picture of every hillbilly Mountain Dew made.


----------



## ncbred (Mar 16, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: carling
> 
> ncbred,
> 
> ...


 
 See what I mean about them going over book price?  I assume that "Bottled by Toots" on Ebay is yours judging by the city and state.  That bottle is doing well over Ayers price guide with 5 days left.  My father has the Mountain Dew bottle guide and I'll check and see the price variations between the two books.


----------



## grime5 (Mar 16, 2010)

tried emailing him but havent got a reply back yet. maybe he will see it and get back to me. thanks for the help. later greg


----------



## carling (Mar 17, 2010)

ncbred,

 You are correct, that is mine on ebay.  It's doing pretty good.  And to think I wasn't going to bother with it because of the case wear.....

 Rick


----------



## jays emporium (Mar 17, 2010)

Mountain Dew "Bottled by Toots", acl soda bottle

 Here is a link.  $46. already, I'm impressed.
 [/align]


----------



## Anthonicia (Mar 22, 2010)

The Hillbilly bottles book has a lot of different variations for the Maw and Paw bottles.  They are mostly from California and really not that rare.  Some of the other named bottles on the original post here may fetch ($50+) money.  I live and breathe Mountain Dew bottles, have been now for awhile.  Dream about them some nights, my fiancee hates it.

 I like the Toots bottle.  About bid on it.


----------

